# My new Double, Halfmoon, And Delta Tails...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I went to Christina's on Saturday and she was nice enough to take me fish shopping. We had a great time and got some very nice fish. And let me tell you her tanks are awsome and her little boy is supper sweet and super smart and a real cutie pie! 
First is a tank of 3 of the guys new home:








And here is the halfmoon she got for me I need help with names for these guys hes almost a blueberry color so I may name him Blueberry. LOL:








Then here is my awsome delta need a name you can't tell but he is a pretty lite blue with white on his fins almost like a butterfly:








This is my Double tail he also needs a name:








I also have 2 more that I got but they are in temporary homes until later this week I will get pictures of them as soon as I get them in there tank. I plan on getting a 5 gallon and dividing it for them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're sooo pretty!! Nice tank!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Drama! I plan on putting a real plant in each section soon, the one in the middle has a bronze wendtii.


----------



## janleo54106 (Oct 26, 2009)

I really like the delta tail. I think they're all pretty cool looking though.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Jan and welcome to the forum and the betta addiction.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

the look great!!!! i cant wait to see the others too.

we had some fun didnt we? LOL, nothing beats going to get fish than going with a fish lover!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh they are awesome!!!!!!!! Nice tank too!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes it was alot of fun. LOL Thank you both.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

They're all very pretty, I like Blueberry, he almost looks like he's got the rosetail thing going on  But they're all pretty, can't wait to see the other two! I'm jealous you guys got to go together, I'm convinced all my friends and fiance think me a bit odd!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gahhh I LOVE the first one!!! They're all pretty tho!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, You have great fish taste. I love shopping with my friend Abby, or iheartmyfishies, because we always find one amazing fish wherever we are.(Besides walmart lol)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

